# Komische Festnetz SMS 04616628941



## Bine (31 August 2009)

Hallo,

soben las mir eine Computerfrau eine SMS vor:

Die Sommerferien sind zu ende, wir möchten sie zu einem Konzert einladen auf .....com ...

Die Dame sprach so komisch und ich hatte keine Lust die Taste 1 zum nochmaligen abhören der Nachricht zu drücken. Das Teil kam nur eine Minute nach dem Senden rein. Da meine Nummer geheim ist riecht das schwer nach Automat und Beschiss....

Hier mal die Nummer 04616628941- don't deal it!!!

google meint
http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/04616628941
Auweia...

Schon wieder...
diesmal mit örtlichen Details.

Ob das eine "neue" Twittermasche ist?

klingelingeling... momm..
017758348....
verdammt, zu langsam aber die rufen gewiss noch mal an weil  ich mich nicht habe verbinden lassen wollen. Dann habe ich die Nummer.

Noch jemand mit den Nervensägen an der Backe??

Gruß

Bine


----------



## Unregistriert (24 September 2009)

*AW: Komische Festnetz SMS 04616628941*

Ja, du hast recht, die Nummer hatte bei mir auch mal angerufen, aber auf dem Festnetz, davor kam: Sie haben auf Ihrer Mobilcom Box eine Nachricht und dann kam ein zusammengewürfelter Text von einer Computerstimme.

Gutesweiser nur  einmal.

LG Thorsten


----------



## find&search (4 Januar 2015)

Habe heute am 4.1.2015 zum zweiten mal innerhalb eines Monats einen Anruf von dieser Nummer erhalten, aber bin nicht ran gegangen, da mir die Vorwahl nicht geläufig war. schon beim ersten mal las ich die Hinweise auf dubiose Zusammenhänge mit dieser Nummer.
Besonderheit in beiden Fallen (damals wie heute): Ich bekam zeitnah im Nachgang zu diesem entgangenen "Flensburger Anruf" einen offensichtlich fingierten Anruf mit einer Nummer, die in meinem Telefonspeicher zuvor als Anrufer stand. Da die betroffene Person aber zufällig in meiner Nähe war und mich definitiv nicht anrief in diesem Moment, habe ich diese Anrufe auch nicht angenommen. Kenne die technische Möglichkeit dazu nicht, aber mir erscheint es, dass diese Flensburger Nummer einen Datenzugriff auf mein Handy hatte.
Noch jemand mit ähnlicher Erfahrung? eine Erklärung? LG


----------



## Hippo (5 Januar 2015)

Da diese Nummer mit Sicherheit gefälscht ist sperr sie oder ignorier sie. Effektiv was anderes dagegen tun >>> Fehlanzeige - leider


----------

